# I'm getting one



## MistysMom (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been lurking, but have posted very little. I'll be getting a male puppy sometime in the near future. I don't know yet where he will come from, or when, but I know males are a lot easier to come by than females, so I'm not too worried about it. 

I have two yorkie girls.....age 15 & 4. I've had a male maltese in the past, so I know about the breed. 

I look forward to sharing puppy stories. :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats! I hope you find your pup soon! I think Ta-Jon might have a male still available, but I'm not sure. Also, I remember not too long ago Bonnie's Angel Maltese had some males available, but again I'm not sure. 

What breeders are you considering? Good luck in your search!


----------



## MistysMom (Aug 19, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 18 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807047


> Congrats! I hope you find your pup soon! I think Ta-Jon might have a male still available, but I'm not sure. Also, I remember not too long ago Bonnie's Angel Maltese had some males available, but again I'm not sure.
> 
> What breeders are you considering? Good luck in your search! [/B]



Haven't got that far yet. I know from lurking which breeders most of the members got their dogs from. I'd consider any of them since I've heard good things, and seen the pictures that have been posted. :smhelp:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese and congrats on your new puppy to be. Yorkies are so adorable also, my yorkie passed last month but he truly brightened up my life. I wish you the best on finding a great Maltese breeder.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:Welcome 3:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:Welcome 4: 

Check out Ta-Jon: http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

Rhapsody: http://rhapsodymaltese.com/ikexsonataboy.html

And I'd definitely give Bonnie (Angel Maltese) a call, too!

Good luck with finding that special baby. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MistysMom (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm still getting one, and I think I've found a local breeder I can trust. She raises show dogs, and Pashes that we are all familiar with is a small part of her line. If I end up getting a pup from her I'll say who she is, but until then I'd rather not. I might change my mind completely once I go there to look. I'm going to do some further research on her first. I'm taking my time, and not getting in any hurry. It's not a breeder that has ever been mentioned on this forum that I know of, and I've been lurking for over a year. Wish me luck, but it's still going to be a while before I get one. She doesn't have any pups right now, but that's okay, because I'm not ready just yet. I'm hoping to be retired before I get this new baby. A few years back I couldn't wait to retire, but now that I can I've got cold feet. It's a big decision even though I only work part time, but I'm paid well and I don't want to end up working again at something I might not like. :smstarz:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:Welcome 1:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (MistysMom @ Aug 12 2009, 05:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816799


> I'm still getting one, and I think I've found a local breeder I can trust. She raises show dogs, and Pashes that we are all familiar with is a small part of her line. If I end up getting a pup from her I'll say who she is, but until then I'd rather not. I might change my mind completely once I go there to look. I'm going to do some further research on her first. I'm taking my time, and not getting in any hurry. It's not a breeder that has ever been mentioned on this forum that I know of, and I've been lurking for over a year. Wish me luck, but it's still going to be a while before I get one. She doesn't have any pups right now, but that's okay, because I'm not ready just yet. I'm hoping to be retired before I get this new baby. A few years back I couldn't wait to retire, but now that I can I've got cold feet. It's a big decision even though I only work part time, but I'm paid well and I don't want to end up working again at something I might not like. :smstarz:[/B]


 Congrats! I think it's smart that you are taking your time.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

you might also want to take a look at petfinder.com - there's lots of maltese and maltese-mixes that would love a good home.


----------

